# "startx" launch something but it's dirty (green line)



## dodoritfort (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello,

I've just installed a FreeBSD 11.1 on my server (VM hosted on Proxmox 5). My server is Xeon W3530 + 16Go RAM.

After that I installed xfce.

When I try a "startx" or a "exec startxfce4" I can see that the graphic is launching but I have a very dirty screen with green vertical line. Screenshot below.





Does somebody know what's happen and how could I solve it please ?

The problem is the same with LXDE so I'm pretty sure I have a problem with Xorg. I would like to add that I don't expect that problem with OpenBSD+xfce running with the same VM config.

Thank you and have a nice day,
Best regards.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, this is an Xorg issue. So everything that runs on top of Xorg (like LXDE) will have the same issue.

Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on Pastebin (or a similar service) and post the link here. We need to see what's being detected (or not).


----------



## islamux (Aug 10, 2017)

mybe i had some problem like this not exact but suddenly lxde after login  >> black screen.
the problem dosen't exist in xfce
https://pastebin.com/njawMBc4


----------



## dodoritfort (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi SirDice,

Please find here the Xorg.0.log : http://pasted.co/a8900f22

Thank you for your help!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2017)

For the most part your log seems to look fine. It's using the vesa(4) driver, which is to be expected. The bit at the end doesn't look good though:

```
[   878.666] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[   878.666] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[   878.666] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB
[   878.666] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: SeaBIOS VBE(C) 2011
[   878.666] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 0.0
[   878.666] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: SeaBIOS Developers
[   878.666] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: SeaBIOS VBE Adapter
[   878.666] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev. 1
[   878.667] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x807800000,
        physical address = 0xfd000000, size = 16777216
[   878.668] (EE)
[   878.668] (EE) Backtrace:
[   878.669] (EE) 0: /usr/local/bin/X (OsInit+0x38a) [0x5abfba]
[   878.679] (EE) 1: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_sigmask+0x544) [0x8025cbd94]
[   878.680] (EE) 2: /lib/libthr.so.3 (_pthread_getspecific+0xe5f) [0x8025cbbef]
[   878.681] (EE) 3: ? (?+0xe5f) [0x7ffffffffe62]
[   878.682] (EE) 4: /usr/local/bin/X (xf86SlowBcopy+0xe0) [0x49f5e0]
[   878.683] (EE) 5: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so (_init+0x1fc9) [0x80671aa79]
[   878.683] (EE) 6: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so (_init+0x1177) [0x806718f37]
[   878.684] (EE) 7: /usr/local/bin/X (AddScreen+0x93) [0x4373d3]
[   878.685] (EE) 8: /usr/local/bin/X (InitOutput+0x427) [0x47ed07]
[   878.686] (EE) 9: /usr/local/bin/X (remove_fs_handlers+0x38b) [0x43b48b]
[   878.687] (EE) 10: /usr/local/bin/X (_start+0x17f) [0x42506f]
[   878.688] (EE) 11: ? (?+0x17f) [0x80083417f]
[   878.688] (EE)
[   878.688] (EE) Illegal instruction at address 0x49f5e0
[   878.688] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   878.688] (EE) Caught signal 4 (Illegal instruction). Server aborting
[   878.688] (EE)
```

So it looks like the vesa(4) driver crashes. This is probably the cause of those weird green bars. Not sure how to solve it though, I've actually never seen vesa(4) crash. 

Things you could try, check with `pkg -vv`. The default packages are from the quarterly, you may want to try the latest packages. These are more inline with the ports tree and will probably have newer versions for various Xorg components.


----------



## dodoritfort (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi!

So I've just tried with the latest packages. I also updated and upgraded everything (pkg update && pkg upgrade).

Here the code than show there are nothing to update/upgrade on the system.

```
root@freebsd:~ # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
root@freebsd:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (1 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (1 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
root@freebsd:~ # pkg install xorg
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```

But I still have the same problem.

Do I need to try with another version of FreeBSD, for example the 10 or something like that ? Maybe there is a bug with a xorg component or I don't know with the last package.

It works fine with OpenBSD, I will install it again and check which version is used with OpenSBD 6.1 and compare it with the one used with FreeBSD.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 11, 2017)

I can't help but wonder why it's falling back to VESA and if you have the correct graphics driver installed.


```
[ 878.554] Section "ServerLayout"
[   878.554]            Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"
[   878.554]            Screen  "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[   878.554]            Screen  "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[   878.554]            Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[   878.554]    EndSection
[   878.554] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[   878.554] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[   878.554] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (0)
[   878.554] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   878.554] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   878.554] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[   878.554] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (1)
[   878.554] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   878.554] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   878.554] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
```

This seems to indicate you have a Broadwell or Skylake chipset from Intel with integrated graphics.

Have you tried the steps outlines here?

System Console Frame Buffer (SCFB)


```
[LIST=1]
[*]Boot to a vt(4) console (ensure Xorg is installed as per the handbook, but not running)
[*]Install the x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb port/package:
 # pkg install xf86-video-scfb
[*]Ensure the i915 and i915kms kernel modules are not loaded:
 # kldunload i915
 # kldunload i915kms
[*]Create a file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-scfb.conf with the contents below. Note that it is normally no longer necessary to have a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf file. However, if you still need this file for other reasons, the above section can instead be added to that file.
 Section "Device"
     Identifier    "Card0"
     Driver        "scfb"
 EndSection
[*]Start X and enjoy your laptop graphical display (even if it is not accelerated).
[/LIST]
```

Edit: Another source indicates you might have an Intel HD Graphics 2500 (or Ivy Bridge GT1) integrated graphics card.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2017)

dodoritfort said:


> Do I need to try with another version of FreeBSD, for example the 10 or something like that ?


All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree and therefor have the same versions of the applications. 



dodoritfort said:


> It works fine with OpenBSD, I will install it again and check which version is used with OpenSBD 6.1 and compare it with the one used with FreeBSD.


Yes, that might help. Look at the Xorg.0.log and specifically look for drivers that are activated combined with the version of xorg-server.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> This seems to indicate you have a Broadwell or Skylake chipset from Intel with integrated graphics.


It's a VM, so it doesn't really matter what the physical hardware is. The VM only gets a pseudo VGA interface. Depending on the VM emulation vesa(4) may be the only driver that works.


----------



## dodoritfort (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello!

Here the Xorg.0.log of my OpenBSD 6.1 with Xorg and xfce4 : http://pasted.co/81d216ce

And here the FreeBSD 11.1 Xorg.0.log : http://pasted.co/a8900f22

I'm a little bit lost in all of these lines


----------

